# Replacing Small Piece of Porch Wood



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a 6" long piece of deck wood on my porch that goes in front of one of the columns.  The original piece was rotted and it has been removed.  The piece I've made fits in perfectly, but there is no good place to nail it without the nail being exposed to the elements (the original was toe nailed in place when the porch was built).  

My question is what kind of glue would be best as most of the wood glues I've used are affected by water and this will catch some rain.

Thanks,

Vince


----------



## kok328 (Dec 20, 2016)

construction adhesive and toe nail unless you can get underneath and draw it tight with some screws.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 20, 2016)

Counter sink a screw hole and use galvanized screws and cut plugs to fit.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/General-Tools-Plug-Cutter-Set-3-Piece-S31/202252123


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks, guys!  There is no good place to drill a hole in the piece or toenail it as that section sees a lot of sun and rain/snow (front edge of porch, faces east).  Plus, it's already painted.  Fortunately it does not see any foot traffic as it's in front of a post.  I am going to go with construction adhesive, as the back end will be held in place by a repair piece I'm making for the post.

Vince


----------



## nealtw (Dec 22, 2016)

If you can place it and slide it 1/4 inch you could install these under it. You would have to chisel a slot for it.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008LFWNME/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Dec 23, 2016)

Wow, great idea!

Thanks, Neal!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2016)

1victorianfarmhouse said:


> Wow, great idea!
> 
> Thanks, Neal!



When you're not hansom you have to be handy.:trophy:


----------

